# [SOLVED] Need Drivers



## kenixlee

BCCOMP said:


> Right click on the error>Properties>Details Tab
> Scroll to Hardware ID
> Post the info you find under Hardware ID



Hi, can you please give me the link to download the drivers for the missing one below? The below are the Hardware IDs. I have 3 base system device missing, one erthernet, one network and one SM bus controller missing. Thanks.

erthernet
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_10
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&CC_020000
PCI\VEN_14E4&DEV_1698&CC_0200

network controller
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_13218086&REV_00
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&SUBSYS_13218086
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&CC_028000
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_4232&CC_0280

SM bus controller 
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&CC_0C0500
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2930&CC_0C05

1st base system device 
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0592&CC_0880

2nd base 
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0843&CC_0880

3rd base
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02BE1028&REV_12
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&SUBSYS_02BE1028
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_088000
PCI\VEN_1180&DEV_0852&CC_0880


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Need help: Enthernet controll drivers problem on Dell Studio 1555*

Go here for chipset drivers: (2 of them)
http://support.dell.com/support/dow...abIndex=&scanSupported=True&scanConsent=False

Note: the chipset driver needed to be installed before any of the other drivers.


----------



## kenixlee

*Re: Need help: Enthernet controll drivers problem on Dell Studio 1555*

thank you so much


----------



## Riskyone101

*Re: Need help: Enthernet controll drivers problem on Dell Studio 1555*

Glad you got it sorted.

You can mark thread solved under thread tools near top of this page, ty.


----------



## kenixlee

*Re: Need help: Enthernet controll drivers problem on Dell Studio 1555*

don't have thread solved... couldn't find it... i saw thread tool but under it don't have thread solved..


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Need Drivers*

Hi kenixlee,
I have moved your post to its own thread. You were not the original poster.
I am glad to here Riskyone101 as helped you in resolving your problem.

Do you have all the errors in the device manager resolved?

Bill


----------



## kenixlee

*Re: Need Drivers*

ya...i solved it myself at last... anyway guide here did helped too...thanks


----------



## BCCOMP

*Re: Need Drivers*

Glad to hear you have it sorted out.
Sorry I wasn't more help. I am on a wireless connection that is slower than dial-up.
Bill


----------

